Ask HN: What companies in NYC are working on hard technical problems? - KlausHauler
======
cdoxsey
I work at Datadog.

We have difficult scaling challenges. Efficient storage and querying of high
cardinality metric timeseries data, real time, practical data science like
anomaly detection ([https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/introducing-anomaly-
detection...](https://www.datadoghq.com/blog/introducing-anomaly-detection-
datadog/)), application performance monitoring for multiple languages and
platforms, and now logs too, etc...

We also interesting problems on the frontend. We use webgl to efficiently
render thousands of hosts on the hostmap for example.

If you're looking for work feel free to reach out - caleb@doxsey.net.

------
kgraves
Etsy - [https://codeascraft.com](https://codeascraft.com)

------
brainfog
Well, there's always Google.

